# Drat! Darn! Pshaw!



## bluegrass-engineer (Mar 5, 2015)

In January I ordered a G0759 Mill.  I really wanted it because it had DRO at a great price.  Within a couple of days I got an email from Grizzly saying they expected a shipment on Feb 6.  Hooray!  Well, Feb 6 came and went, so I gave them a call.  They said that didn't work out, but they were expecting a shipment on March 6.  OK, I can live with that.  The other day I got a postcard from Grizzly.



Does anyone have any insight?  How about a reasonable alternative to the 759?  It looks to me like it may be  a very long wait.


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hate when that happens. Hope they get it in soon for ya.


----------



## davidh (Mar 5, 2015)

im guessing that its rusting in a container, thats still on a ship anchored off the west coast. . . 
sad for you and all the others that are caught in this. . .


----------



## Johnwright (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah, it's the freakin' unions.  They have the west coast blockaded with their greed.  No, I'm not necessarily a union hater, but when people send in their hard earned money, no one should use their power to keep commerce from happening!


----------



## HMF (Mar 5, 2015)

John,

Let's please keep this machine-oriented.

Thanks very much...


----------



## w9jbc (Mar 5, 2015)

thanks Nels!


----------



## JR49 (Mar 5, 2015)

I also thank you Nels. for this AND for all your work here, JR49


----------



## leroy (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks Nels and for all your good work on this great site !!!


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 5, 2015)

You could get the G0704 witch is the same mill with out the dro. and get a dro here. http://www.thedrostore.com/


----------



## bluegrass-engineer (Mar 5, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> You could get the G0704 witch is the same mill with out the dro. and get a dro here. http://www.thedrostore.com/



Thought about doing exactly that, but they don't have the 704 either.  I assume they are all stuck in the same place.


----------



## MarkStephen (Mar 5, 2015)

Anyone close to Maryville, Tennessee, There is a G0704 on ebay, says it's brand new - $999.99 (starting bid) At least it's already in country.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grizzly-G07...110?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf47c27c6


----------



## mwest (Mar 6, 2015)

Totally sympathize I ordered a g0759 January 23rd.  Grizzly just moved the estimated delivery back to Apr 17th from March 15th.


----------



## bluegrass-engineer (Mar 20, 2015)

An email from Grizzly says the mill is on its way to me.  Yeehaw!


----------

